# Turning into wholesale provider



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

I finally got in with a good hiking /camping/ survival store in my area life is great my first order was filled yesterday for ten monkeyfist checkem out


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work! Congratulations on becoming a supplier to a store.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you so much Mr paracord I greatly appreciate it ...its comments like yours as well as your critiquing and basic knowledge which have inspired me to keep pressing on for perfection this forum as well as you have my upmost respect to this craft I can't thank you enough for your help ,consideration, and patience to answer everyone of my questions its cause of your experience I am who I am today THANK YOU sir you definitely a must have on this forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

bigtexprepper said:


> Thank you so much Mr paracord I greatly appreciate it ...its comments like yours as well as your critiquing and basic knowledge which have inspired me to keep pressing on for perfection this forum as well as you have my upmost respect to this craft I can't thank you enough for your help ,consideration, and patience to answer everyone of my questions its cause of your experience I am who I am today THANK YOU sir you definitely a must have on this forum


Thank you very much for those kind words. I try to help everyone to the best of my ability. If I don't know the answer to something I will try to find an answer or just let another member here give a answer. 

I'm glad I could help and if you have anymore questions just shoot me a PM.


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes sir a definite will do


----------

